# New Mom - Grooming Tips??



## fsny07 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi everyone - I just brought home my puppy on Saturday...her name is Posey and she is the most precious 9 week black Havanese with white chest and eyebrows!! My past few days have been centered on chasing after pee and poop with odor neutralizer and clorox in hand, but I'm starting to think about giving her her first bath (she's excitedly run through her poop a couple times - there is only so much wipes can do!). 

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on good shampoos/conditioners for the breed. Also any tips on when I should venture out for our first grooming appointment and any other grooming tips in general would be awesome! I plan on keeping her in a not too short puppy cut.

Thanks!


----------



## fsny07 (Sep 13, 2014)

I forgot to add a picture...here you go!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

The Coat Handler


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Your puppy is adorable! I took Molly to the groomer for the first time when she was about 13 1/2 weeks old. This was just for a bath and nail and sanitary trim. It was mostly to start getting her used to the groomer. It is important to get them used to being handled from a young age. Bathing, combing, brushing, nail trim and teeth brushing are all things you should be doing at home with her. Molly goes to the groomer about every six weeks. I keep her in a puppy cut. At first she just used scissors to neaten her up a bit. She has since had clippers used on her and she doesn't need to be cut every time, sometimes she just gets a bath.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Your puppy is adorable! 
I love the coat handler products. They don't smell amazing but they do a great job of keeping their fur soft and manageable. I also use the crown royale detangling spray. I dilute it though because I find it quite strong. You can also dilute your conditioner in a spray bottle and use it as a detangling spray. 
I took Millie to the groomer after she was done all of her vaccinations for a bath, nail trim, and sanitary trim. I wouldn't wait too long to bring her to a groomer because it's good for them to get used to the whole experience. 
Brushing and combing your puppy for at least a few minutes everyday or every few days is really important because it gets your puppy used to it and will help you in the long run. My groomer is always saying how good Millie is because she used to being brushed, poked and prodded everyday. 
Don't forget teeth brushing also!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Posey sure is a cutie! There are so many products to choose from that are good. Our groomer uses Pure Paws Silk Basics products on Scout and Truffles. I have found that their H2O Hydrating Mist before brushing has really helped prevent matting. They both get their teeth brushed once or twice a day:brush teeth: Enjoy your little girl!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cute pup! Dont forget the at-home tools if you havent bought them already. I recommended buying Chris Christensen products, at a minimum the buttercomb. You will use the buttercomb every day. It is pricey for a comb but if you buy something else first chances are you will buy this in the end anyway. 

I also have the CC face and feet comb and the CC wooden pin brush.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would be in trouble without the CC buttercomb and face and feet comb too! I also use a slicker brush before combing.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I found when both mine were younger that human baby shampoo worked great, it's really easy to rinse out. I still use baby shampoo for the quick butt bath, it's really gentle too. I also recommend CC combs and wood pin brushes. I also use Coat Handler and CC Ice on Ice for comb outs. Be careful if you use the spray conditioner that you don't do it on hard surfaces because once it dried it's really slippery, especially the Ice on Ice. One reason puppies have short, really easy hair to comb, is so you can get them used to being combed. If you decide to keep Posey in a longer cut be prepared for combing everyday for about 15-20 minutes, that's what I do for Mae. Timmy is much shorter but he still gets a 10-15 minute comb out every other day. I also use a grooming table which might seem like overkill but it made all the difference for me for both my comfort and letting the dogs know it's time for grooming, they were too wiggly on the couch or floor for me. I took Mae to the groomer for a wash and nail trim when she was about 16 weeks, Timmy was much older.


----------



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

I use Isle of Dog Puppy Tearless Shampoo and I like it. I think someone on this list suggested it. I was looking for a puppy shampoo and wanted to be sure it would not burn her eyes. It has a pleasant clean smell but not flowery.
I put Lucy-Loo in puppy school and the trainer spent some time talking about handling. She suggested that we play with her feet and toes to make nail trimming easier. She also suggested we do similar with her ears. The thing that surprised me was she suggested that we VERY gently give her tail a light tug. She said that if she is exposed to children that they might try and grab her tail and this could make it less traumatic for her. Our Lucy-Loo is not around children, but I still try doing that some.
Your puppy is so cute. We have had our Havanese since July and what a joy she is.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It is really a good idea to get a grooming table. Our groomer encouraged me to buy one. She said it is important for puppies to learn to stand on a table so that they will except grooming. Scout had his first grooming at about five months and it took him a few appointments not to move around. He still is not crazy about scissors around his face. Truffles had a bath and nail trim at ten weeks and has done very well.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Start off early with her getting use to use messing with her ears, mouth and feet. If you will be doing routine grooming yourself.

I took Chloe to groomer around 14 weeks so she would get use to it. So now, there is no problem when she goes. And when I do her in between poos, she's very calm and use to being handled and being blow dried, etc.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and the breed! I'm in the Coat Handler camp, and in the Chris Christensen comb, brush, and slicker camp. 

I just wanted to say good for you for starting early and often. You really need them to be okay with the whole process start to finish. I learned here to use treats after grooming, and Rory will endure a couple hours of bathing and grooming knowing her favorite treat is coming.

I like Posey's coloring a lot.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Tom King, a highly respected breeder that participates in this forum, recommended The Coat Handler to me and I've been very happy with it. Someone else recommended Warren London Hydrating Butter, which I use in between baths and really like.

I also give Emmie a special treat that she only gets after I bathe or comb her out. It definitely helps.


----------



## fsny07 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the great tips!! I ended up getting the Isle of Dogs puppy shampoo - it smells great! We have bathed twice so far, and poor Posey is not a happy camper...but with treats the blow drying was a little bit easier the second time around  

I went to the Chris Christensen site and there are so many different combs! Which size/style is best for our havanese hair?


----------

